# Will being biploar stop me getting a visa?



## Clairly (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi all, 
I'm being moved to Melbourne for a couple of years by my company on a long-stay temporary business visa (Subclass 457 visa). I know you have to have a medical but not what makes you fail it. In particular my husband who will be coming out with me is biploar (manic depressive) and does take mediacation for it. He doesn't plan on working as he is a house husband and looks after our two little kids. Has any one recieved a visa who is bipolar or is this something they will reject you for?
Any info gratefuly received!

:ranger:


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

In my opinion, for temporary visa you should be fine. Just when going for permanent you might have a few obstacles.

I really don't know much on the subject but do remember a news story along these lines.
A few months ago a doctor and his family were refused a permanent visa because one of his children has downs syndrome. They had lived in Australia for several years already on a temporary visa and was very well liked by the community. It got national media coverage and the immigration department's defence was that it would cost Australian tax payer's too much money to take care of the child long-term. I think they eventually allowed them to stay but not sure on that.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't think they normally decline for something that can be controlled with medication. If they do reject it's for things like: HIV, TB, etc. 

They might ask for additional medical tests.





Clairly said:


> Hi all,
> I'm being moved to Melbourne for a couple of years by my company on a long-stay temporary business visa (Subclass 457 visa). I know you have to have a medical but not what makes you fail it. In particular my husband who will be coming out with me is biploar (manic depressive) and does take mediacation for it. He doesn't plan on working as he is a house husband and looks after our two little kids. Has any one recieved a visa who is bipolar or is this something they will reject you for?
> Any info gratefuly received!
> 
> :ranger:


----------



## Clairly (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Laurengr (Jul 8, 2009)

*bipolar*



Clairly said:


> Hi all,
> I'm being moved to Melbourne for a couple of years by my company on a long-stay temporary business visa (Subclass 457 visa). I know you have to have a medical but not what makes you fail it. In particular my husband who will be coming out with me is biploar (manic depressive) and does take mediacation for it. He doesn't plan on working as he is a house husband and looks after our two little kids. Has any one recieved a visa who is bipolar or is this something they will reject you for?
> Any info gratefuly received!
> 
> :ranger:


Hi Claire,
I am currently applying for my Pre-Marital Visa (subclass 300). I received the following letter from my case officer about a month after I submitted my application:

"Dear Ms. Lauren xxxxxx,

I am writing about your recent application with this office for a visa to
Australia. When processing visa applications, this office seeks to ensure
that a person meets the relevant visa requirements set out in Australia's
migration legislation. Sometimes this means requesting additional
information so that we can be satisfied that the person can be granted the
visa that they applied for.

In this context, I have carefully reviewed the information you submitted
and now request the following documents so that I can accurately assess
your application:

Please quote file number xxxxxxxxxx and forward the following items listed
below to this office by 4 September 2009:

· A current assessment by a Psychiatrist is required for this applicant
with a history of bi-polar disorder. Please forward a report addressing:-
history (including details of previous hospitalisations)- current
management and requirements for psychiatric care and hospitalisations-
prognosis. Is the applicant able to live independently? If applicable,
please also comment on employment restrictions.(Please include the
applicant's employment history for the last 5 years).


Please:

· send the above information within 28 days of this letter
· include the above file number with any information you provide
· when preparing your return envelope, include ‘Immigration Section’ in
the address."


I of course obtained a letter from my doctor right away and sent it overnight to my case officer (along with a pay stub for each year for the last 8 years - all with the same company - to prove employment). I followed up with my case officer a couple of days ago and got this response:

"I can confirm receipt of your package. It has been forwarded to medical
officers in Australia who will make the final decision on the health
requirement part of your application."

Now I'm jut sitting here with fingers crossed. I was only diagnosed 6 months ago and am currently on medication and doing just fine (and not just according to myself). I'm concerned about getting medication over there and finding a good doctor who can keep me in check. And I'm guessing the Australian officers want to make sure they are not letting in a crazy person that will require hospitalization ($$) and obscene amounts of medication.

Have you already submitted your application and your husband's medical information? 

Lauren


----------



## Momo8 (Jun 17, 2007)

don't tell them....


----------



## Laurengr (Jul 8, 2009)

Momo8 said:


> don't tell them....



I considered not telling, but figured honesty is the best policy. I had to write down the medications I'm on. And when doing my blood and urine tests, the meds would show up anyway. Lithium is kinda hard not to notice. They deducted from my medications that I'm bipolar.


----------



## Clairly (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi Lauren,
Thanks for sharing your letter, we haven't got to the mdeical stage yet, I was just trying to anticiapte what we'll need, he had an assessment last year so hopefully that will be acceptable.
On a personal note my husband was diagnosed about 8 years ago, it does make things more difficult occasionally but on the whole we have a great marriage and he is a fantastic dad. Good luck with your marriage and hope yourt visa is fine.
Clair


----------



## Laurengr (Jul 8, 2009)

*I got it!*



Clairly said:


> Hi Lauren,
> Thanks for sharing your letter, we haven't got to the mdeical stage yet, I was just trying to anticiapte what we'll need, he had an assessment last year so hopefully that will be acceptable.
> On a personal note my husband was diagnosed about 8 years ago, it does make things more difficult occasionally but on the whole we have a great marriage and he is a fantastic dad. Good luck with your marriage and hope yourt visa is fine.
> Clair



I GOT IT!! I got it today!!!


----------



## twinkle-toes (Mar 29, 2008)

congratulations, Laurengr!


----------



## Megera (Mar 20, 2009)

Laurengr said:


> I considered not telling, but figured honesty is the best policy. I had to write down the medications I'm on. And when doing my blood and urine tests, the meds would show up anyway. Lithium is kinda hard not to notice. They deducted from my medications that I'm bipolar.


Hope the Lithium works for you! I was on it a few years ago (with a Prozac augment) and did ok but gained an *outrageous* amount of weight. 
With my Doctor's permission I went off the meds and I'm doing good now med free.

Anyway, because I'm med free for depression/etc all I had to list was that I was previously on medication and they never asked for any past history (the doctor I went to basically said it was pretty normal for a young woman to be on antidepressants anyway).

They didn't even seem to bat an eye about my Crohn's disease either...

Congrats on getting your visa!!


I say honesty is the best policy when it comes to stuff like this because if they find out that you purposefully left something out you'll be worse off.


----------



## Clairly (Aug 18, 2009)

Laurengr said:


> I GOT IT!! I got it today!!!



Fantastic, well done.


----------

